# The Shape of Eddie Chambers



## Lounge Lizard (Jun 14, 2013)

:bbb


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow, he's serious.

I don't want to get carried away but I think he can beat Klitschko now


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Wow, he's serious.
> 
> I don't want to get carried away but I think he can beat Klitschko now


Vitali is ripe for the taking.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Isn't he fighting at CW now?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Has chambers signed up on here yet? Someone should send him an invite on ESB if he hasn't.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Isn't he fighting at CW now?


He has a fight at cruiserweight in August.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Wow, he's serious.
> 
> I don't want to get carried away but I think he can beat Klitschko now


:lol:
He isnt even fighting at HW anymore.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Leftsmash said:


> Has chambers signed up on here yet? Someone should send him an invite on ESB if he hasn't.


 @Team_Chambers (or something like that)


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Chambers is really good, he has obvious skills, but just not enough to overcome the height and reach disadvantage he usually has at HW. CW is his weight.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> @Team_Chambers (or something like that)


So that's really Chamber's profile?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I always said Chambers would make a good cruiserweight if he put the extra work into getting down, its his natural weight and theres some good fights for him there. Can't blame him for wanting the Klitschko payday but he aint beating them so why not go to your natural division where you have a great chance of becoming a world champion. Good on him, he should have got the nod over Adamek imo


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I always said Chambers would make a good cruiserweight if he put the extra work into getting down, its his natural weight and theres some good fights for him there. Can't blame him for wanting the Klitschko payday but he aint beating them so why not go to your natural division where you have a great chance of becoming a world champion. Good on him, he should have got the nod over Adamek imo


Absolutely. He has a very good chance of ruling the CW division for a number of years. Some of us kept telling him that over on ESB. Man, do I want to see Eddie humiliate Huck. (Some say that fight will never happen, politically, but who knows..)

As for paydays, imagine if Eddie were champ for a few years, and then Kovalev (Who will by then be LHW champ and a huge star) moves up to CW?

Now THAT would be a PPV event!

As far


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> So that's really Chamber's profile?


Yep (apparently)


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

I think Chambers can make a lot of noise at CW. He has the skills to be the best at that weight.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> I think Chambers can make a lot of noise at HW. He has the skills to be the best at that weight.


 As long as Wladimir or Vitali is around he cant be the best at the weight. And I would pick Povetkin to beat him again.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> As long as Wladimir or Vitali is around he cant be the best at the weight. And I would pick Povetkin to beat him again.


LOL I meant to say CW.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

:clap: very good work, eddie


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Moving down to Light Heavy where he belongs


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

fat cunt about time, I'm not applauding him for this


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looking in shape. I think he'll have more success at CW. We'll see, has a fight less than a month away.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Good for Eddie. I'm glad to see him lose the weight properly (it appears that way) to get down in weight and be able to compete against guys his own size.


----------



## Stank-on-ya (Jun 5, 2013)

heheh that right hand side pose is fucking great! He looks like he is imitating a female bodybuilder.

With that being said he is going to clean out CW, and I like the guy


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Stank-on-ya said:


> With that being said he is going to clean out CW, and I like the guy


 I dont say he cant be Champion. But clean out the Division? I dont see it happening


----------



## Stank-on-ya (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I dont say he cant be Champion. But clean out the Division? I dont see it happening


who would you take over him? Huck?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Stank-on-ya said:


> who would you take over him? Huck?


 Call me crazy but I think he would have a hard fight against Huck.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Chambers is a cool cat. If he had more power.. Wlad's egg chin would have exploded lol.
I remember Wlad was terrified for 11 rounds until Steward went berserk and started slapping his face.. Wlad was crying and said 

'ILL TRY MANNY I PROMISE I'LL TRY' and Vitali told him to shut the fuk up and Wlad landed a lucky punch and knocked out Chambers.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Chambers is a cool cat. If he had more power.. Wlad's egg chin would have exploded lol.
> I remember Wlad was terrified for 11 rounds until Steward went berserk and started slapping his face.. Wlad was crying and said
> 
> 'ILL TRY MANNY I PROMISE I'LL TRY' and Vitali told him to shut the fuk up and Wlad landed a lucky punch and knocked out Chambers.


You are truly obsessed.


----------



## Stank-on-ya (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Call me crazy but I think he would have a hard fight against Huck.


Of course he would! Huck is not a walk in the park for ANYONE (outside of Wlad/Vit). I think this move will really help him though, and he probably should have been here all along.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> So that's really Chamber's profile?


It is, I asked him on twitter to join and he did, easy as that haha


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Stank-on-ya said:


> Of course he would! Huck is not a walk in the park for ANYONE (outside of Wlad/Vit). I think this move will really help him though, and he probably should have been here all along.


For me he should ry to go for the IBF belt. This would be the smartest Thing to do if you want a title. I dont see Hernandez coming back strong. Too much Trouble with his injuries.


----------



## FrankinDallas (May 19, 2013)

WTF? What's next, Arreola fighting at middleweight?


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't see what the big deal is. Yeah he has more ripped looking physique, but so what. That wasn't his problem. You guys act like the HW version of chambers was plodding, slow and out of shape. He was plenty conditioned and skilled to beat the Klitschkos, he was just physically to small.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DaCrooked said:


> I see what the big deal is. Yeah he has more ripped looking physique, but so what. That wasn't his problem. You guys act like the HW version of chambers was plodding, slow and out of shape. He was plenty conditioned and skilled to beat the Klitschkos, he was just physically to small.


and now he's fighting guys closer to his size and seemed to lose the weight properly


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Call me crazy but I think he would have a hard fight against Huck.


Huck is a barbarian. Chambers has excellent skills & speed, and decent power (at CW) He'll take the protected & over-hyped Huck apart, and I'll do a dance when he does.

The fight I wanna see is Hernandez. That would be SOME tactical battle!


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Aye, he was in very good shape for his last four fights really, but he looks to have brought it up another notch. He's hungry. That's good. I want this guy to get a title attached to his name like I always thought he could. Too bad Lebedev lost his title. I thought Eddie would've matched up very well with him. But a Huck fight is interesting as well. CW certainly isn't low on good names and Eddie should fit in nicely.


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Jun 14, 2013)

DaCrooked said:


> I don't see what the big deal is. Yeah he has more ripped looking physique, but so what. That wasn't his problem. You guys act like the HW version of chambers was plodding, slow and out of shape. He was plenty conditioned and skilled to beat the Klitschkos, he was just physically to small.


Lack of conditioning was exactly his problem in general. His father who also trained him at a time said he refused to do road work claiming that a game of basketball every day was just as effective. Clearly he's changed his attitude, and it shows. Let's see it show in a fight. I expect a much higher SUSTAINED workrate in the future.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Huck is a barbarian. Chambers has excellent skills & speed, and decent power (at CW) He'll take the protected & over-hyped Huck apart, and I'll do a dance when he does.
> 
> The fight I wanna see is Hernandez. That would be SOME tactical battle!


Hernandez is a good fighter with a not so good chin and he arguably lost to Troy Ross. Huck has a caveman style but he pretyy good at it that's maybe not the best comparison but Foreman had also a caveman style (I know he was much more skilled even young Foreman don't kill me) but he's methodical in his caveman style and dangerous he could be able to outwork Chambers and win on points especially if it's in Germany Chambers would have to fight with a really high workrate and push Huck back since he isn't nearly as dangerous going backwards and I'm not sure he can do it he faded against Povetkin so it would be a really interesting fight


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Jun 14, 2013)

Huck can get away with stealing the last 10 seconds of every round in Germany to get the nod


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Chambers will be by far the best fighter at CW the only question is will he get the fights? I doubt Huck will fight him, Lebedev turned him down before the Jones fight, Hernandez who knows? Maybe since Jones fights in the US they can make Jones vs Chambers easily enough.

Chambers has a bit of pop at HW, at CW he'll be able to hurt some guys while being close in size to everyone and slicker than everyone else at the weight.

Chambers was the most skilled guy at HW he was just never a legit HW, made it pretty damn far on skill alone for a small fat guy though


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Chambers wont have an speed andvantage at CW. And why do you guys keep saying he has pop at CW when we dindt saw him fight at that fight? He certainly will not KO Huck,Jones or Lebedev.
And Huck did a damn better job against Povetkin then Chambers.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Chambers wont have an speed andvantage at CW. And why do you guys keep saying he has pop at CW when we dindt saw him fight at that fight? He certainly will not KO Huck,Jones or Lebedev.
> And Huck did a damn better job against Povetkin then Chambers.


Chambers was green vs Povetkin and in no real trouble, it's ludicrous to state that he hasn't improved vastly from that time. Chambers lost on workrate vs Povetkin and neither guy looked great. Chambers hurt some decent HW's which is why he will have pop at CW! Chambers will have a speed advantage over all the top CW's, none of them are fast, Hernandez being the fastest. Let's say hypothetically they're the same speed as Chambers (which they aren't) it isn't gonna matter because eddies slick skill set will have them hitting arms and air all night like Adamek did.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Fit and sexy. He looks good.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> Chambers was green vs Povetkin and in no real trouble, it's ludicrous to state that he hasn't improved vastly from that time. Chambers lost on workrate vs Povetkin and neither guy looked great. Chambers hurt some decent HW's which is why he will have pop at CW! Chambers will have a speed advantage over all the top CW's, none of them are fast, Hernandez being the fastest. Let's say hypothetically they're the same speed as Chambers (which they aren't) it isn't gonna matter because eddies slick skill set will have them hitting arms and air all night like Adamek did.


Even if they only hit arms there's still the danger of gettin outworked


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

FrankinDallas said:


> WTF? What's next, Arreola fighting at middleweight?


Calm down it's only one weight class down.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Rudolph said:


> Lack of conditioning was exactly his problem in general. His father who also trained him at a time said he refused to do road work claiming that a game of basketball every day was just as effective. Clearly he's changed his attitude, and it shows. Let's see it show in a fight. I expect a much higher SUSTAINED workrate in the future.


Why would roadwork be any more effective than playing basketball? A high intensity game of basketball would match the energy system requirements for boxing far closer than going for a long run. Roy Jones used basketball for his conditioning for years.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> Chambers was green vs Povetkin and in no real trouble, it's ludicrous to state that he hasn't improved vastly from that time. Chambers lost on workrate vs Povetkin and neither guy looked great. Chambers hurt some decent HW's which is why he will have pop at CW! Chambers will have a speed advantage over all the top CW's, none of them are fast, Hernandez being the fastest. Let's say hypothetically they're the same speed as Chambers (which they aren't) it isn't gonna matter because eddies slick skill set will have them hitting arms and air all night like Adamek did.


Green?
He had 30 fights.
Povetkin just is better. And Huck nearly knocked his head off.


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Jun 14, 2013)

I can't help but remember the Chris Byrd example. Everyone seemed to take it for granted that Chris would still be slick and fast for the cruiserweights or the light heavyweights and pack enough power to wipe them out with ease. Didn't he hurt Tua with a body shot? Didn't he KO guys like Thunder and a few others? We all know how it really went down.


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Jun 14, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Why would roadwork be any more effective than playing basketball? A high intensity game of basketball would match the energy system requirements for boxing far closer than going for a long run. Roy Jones used basketball for his conditioning for years.


Look it just is. Chambers wasnt playing NBA level basketball, it was your average backyard ball game against a bunch of average amateur kids. You dont get conditioning from that, its bullshit. If you could, professional basketball players would never do road work, but guess what - they do, because you dont get it from just playing. Roy Jones was known to play basketball a lot, but i seriously doubt he did it in place of the normal fitness and strength workouts. He didnt get his muscles and stamina from doing slamdunks, he got them from proper roadwork and weight lifting.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lounge Lizard said:


> I can't help but remember the Chris Byrd example. Everyone seemed to take it for granted that Chris would still be slick and fast for the cruiserweights or the light heavyweights and pack enough power to wipe them out with ease. Didn't he hurt Tua with a body shot? Didn't he KO guys like Thunder and a few others? We all know how it really went down.


Wasn't Byrd going down a dehydration fiasco?

If Chambers doesn't have to dehydrate he isn't in trouble


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Lounge Lizard said:


> Look it just is. Chambers wasnt playing NBA level basketball, it was your average backyard ball game against a bunch of average amateur kids. You dont get conditioning from that, its bullshit. If you could, professional basketball players would never do road work, but guess what - they do, because you dont get it from just playing. Roy Jones was known to play basketball a lot, but i seriously doubt he did it in place of the normal fitness and strength workouts.* He didnt get his muscles and stamina from doing slamdunks, he got them from proper roadwork and weight lifting.*


And steroids.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lounge Lizard said:


> Look it just is. Chambers wasnt playing NBA level basketball, it was your average backyard ball game against a bunch of average amateur kids. You dont get conditioning from that, its bullshit. If you could, professional basketball players would never do road work, but guess what - they do, because you dont get it from just playing. Roy Jones was known to play basketball a lot, but i seriously doubt he did it in place of the normal fitness and strength workouts. He didnt get his muscles and stamina from doing slamdunks, he got them from proper roadwork and weight lifting.


Well, no this is mostly wrong.

A lot of boxers no longer do roadwork, because it doesn't mimic the aerobic demands of boxing. (unless you alternate sprints every 50 yards or so.)

A hard Bball game would in fact be closer to a boxing match. So would soccer.

And lifting weights? everyone knows that not a great idea for boxing. A little, sure, but if yo overdo it you lose speed, thus you lose power. This is a well known thing with boxing trainers.


----------



## Gaikokujin (May 9, 2013)

FrankinDallas said:


> WTF? What's next, Arreola fighting at middleweight?


Hardly a fair comparison, doughboy Arreola would have to chop off both of his legs to get anywhere near cruiserweight never mind 160lbs, all Eddie's done is take a big dose of turbolax and dropped the equivalent of a mixed grill special from my local kebab house&#8230;


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Jun 14, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Well, no this is mostly wrong.
> 
> A lot of boxers no longer do roadwork, because it doesn't mimic the aerobic demands of boxing. (unless you alternate sprints every 50 yards or so.)
> 
> ...


:lol:
Whatever, Mr. Expert. You clearly get your info from the internet.


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Jun 14, 2013)

dyna said:


> Wasn't Byrd going down a dehydration fiasco?


Yeah, well, whatever the reasons. Anything can be reasoned afterwords, you know.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lounge Lizard said:


> :lol:
> Whatever, Mr. Expert. You clearly get your info from the internet.


Actually I have a masters in what is now called Kinesiology, with a specialty in biomechanics. (really.)

I also was an amateur boxer, retiring at 20-1.

How about you?


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Jun 14, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Actually I have a masters in what is now called Kinesiology, with a specialty in biomechanics. (really.)
> 
> I also was an amateur boxer, retiring at 20-1.
> 
> How about you?


No you don't and you weren't :lol:

Unfortunatly for you, I did play basketball in school for several years. We had to WORK, buddy, we had practices dedicated completely to strength routines or to stamina routines which consisted of a loooooot of running, think of 1.5 hours of non stop running excersizes from simple road work to accelerations to shuttle runs to you name it. We had practices dedicated to wrestling or swimming, as well as mandatory benchpress and dumbell exercises at end of each practice -- all for the same purpose of building up stamina and strength. When we had days with just playing basketball, those felt like fucking holidays, like we were taking a day off from training! Sorry, but you do not know what you are talking about. The point is that a game of basketball does not replace a proper work out, especially in the case of Eddie Chambers, who was obviously just fooling around the court with a bunch of average dudes like himself (average in basketball terms, of course).

I also attended a boxing gym for about a year but at a much older age, and tell you what -- if you didn't hit the treadmill or the road on a regular basis, you got hit on the head as soon as the second round of sparring. So please, spare me the theoretical drivel, professor 8)


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Chambers is a mong to be honest. He should have never even contested at Heavyweight.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Chambers is a mong to be honest. He should have never even contested at Heavyweight.


A mong for making it to a mando shot against one of the sports biggest money spinners?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Well, no this is mostly wrong.
> 
> A lot of boxers no longer do roadwork, because it doesn't mimic the aerobic demands of boxing. (unless you alternate sprints every 50 yards or so.)
> 
> ...


Not really. Its a question of how and when.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Not really. Its a question of how and when.


 Yeah. Weight Training in General IS NOT BAD. It depends how you do it and when. And it is not true that you lose Speed (if you do it right and you wont get "big" fast anyway). You can even gain Speed if you do it right.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Yeah. Weight Training in General IS NOT BAD. It depends how you do it and when. And it is not true that you lose Speed (if you do it right and you wont get "big" fast anyway). You can even gain Speed if you do it right.


Actually you can use weight training to improve your speed.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lounge Lizard said:


> Look it just is. Chambers wasnt playing NBA level basketball, it was your average backyard ball game against a bunch of average amateur kids. You dont get conditioning from that, its bullshit. If you could, professional basketball players would never do road work, but guess what - they do, because you dont get it from just playing. Roy Jones was known to play basketball a lot, but i seriously doubt he did it in place of the normal fitness and strength workouts. He didnt get his muscles and stamina from doing slamdunks, he got them from proper roadwork and weight lifting.


Roy jones would only run a couple of miles because of his knees, and that was just to help with weight loss. Also Basketball players don't do roadwork. Boxers shouldn't either, it's an outdated practice that helps with weight loss and that's it. It does nothing for conditioning and harms speed/power.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Well, no this is mostly wrong.
> 
> A lot of boxers no longer do roadwork, because it doesn't mimic the aerobic demands of boxing. (unless you alternate sprints every 50 yards or so.)
> 
> ...


I'd love to know how weights are going to make you lose speed. Certainly doesn't harm gold medallist sprinters, NFL players and olympic weightlifters (who record the highest power outputs out of any athletes). Strength is the foundation for speed, agility and power.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I'd love to know how weights are going to make you lose speed. Certainly doesn't harm gold medallist sprinters, NFL players and olympic weightlifters (who record the highest power outputs out of any athletes). Strength is the foundation for speed, agility and power.


you dont lose Speed. You even have specific weight training to gain speed. There is no boxing training without doingt weight training at some point. It really just depends on how you do it. But this is the main question for every training. Of course you can lose speed if you "get big". But just because you do weight training you dont get "big".


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Olympic weightlifting is the key to getting extremely explosive.
http://www.owresource.com/lifts/benefits.php

Olympic weightlifting =/= weightlifting btw


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Jun 14, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Basketball players don't do roadwork... it's an outdated practice that helps with weight loss and that's it. It does nothing for conditioning and harms speed/power.


Do you KNOW so or did you HEAR so?
I'm sceptical, because I know I DID.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Olympic weightlifting is the key to getting extremely explosive.
> http://www.owresource.com/lifts/benefits.php
> 
> Olympic weightlifting =/= weightlifting btw


Its max power.
1-5 reps increase your speed. Fact. 
To say boxers dont do or shouldnt do weight training is false.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lounge Lizard said:


> Do you KNOW so or did you HEAR so?
> I'm sceptical, because I know I DID.


I'm talking about professional basketball players, and yes I know so.


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Jun 14, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I'm talking about professional basketball players, and yes I know so.


Outdated, huh. Wait, does that mean I'm... old?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I also think if you do it on a high enough level basketball should be even better for a boxer than roadwork. You have to do many explosive bursts you you also work with your upper body and you also have to react fast. For boxers who have because of their style a very slow pace roadwork might be beneficial and it can also help you get calm kinda like meditation but I think in general there are better ways for boxers of improving their cardio


----------



## cachibatches (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Isn't he fighting at CW now?


Awesome.

Pick up a couple of cruiser belts, defend for a couple of years whiles the Klits go away, and re-invade the heavies with the credibility of being a world champion and a former heavyweight title contender.

Good for him. He is finally taking control of his career.


----------



## cachibatches (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I'd love to know how weights are going to make you lose speed. Certainly doesn't harm gold medallist sprinters, NFL players and olympic weightlifters (who record the highest power outputs out of any athletes). Strength is the foundation for speed, agility and power.


I think people have already covered this but it depends on the kind of weightlifting you do. High reps is good, low reps/high weight not so much.

You mentioned the NFL- back when I used to watch football Ricky Williams had to alter his weightlifting regiment to loose weight because he was too slow at tail back with all of the bulk.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Not sold on him as a cruiser. Where he may benefit in power and strength he will probably fall behind in speed and quickness

His asset was always speed vs the big slow heavyweights, now he will be in with guys who can match or be faster. Will Chambers really have the kind of power to propel him to a title? not sure

His punch output is too low and I think for a boxer he can appear afraid to be hit. Vs Povetkin as the fight got tougher he stopped opening up. Vs Wlad he tasted power and stopped opening up. Vs overweight Peter he seemed afraid to open up just kind of skating by vs a guy too fat to really get to him

I wanna see what he does when a Huck or a Diablo or a Hernandez or a Lebedev start getting leather on him


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Green?
> He had 30 fights.
> Povetkin just is better. And Huck nearly knocked his head off.


Alvarez before Trout had 41 fights.....he's considered green. JCC Jr had 45 befor Martinez and was considered green. Your number of fights doesn't mean shit if they haven't been top fighters.

If you cannot see the improvements in Chambers since then you got a lot to learn about the sport.

Povetkin is not a better fighter, he won the close fight on workrate alone and he was natural HW in his hometown winning a close decision over a blown up Cruiserweight who came on short notice. That was Eddie's first serious opponent. I'd hardly say that's proving you're the better man. Chambers would embarrass the Huck that Povetkin fought. Chambers vs Povetkin 2 would be 50-50


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

cachibatches said:


> I think people have already covered this but it depends on the kind of weightlifting you do. High reps is good, low reps/high weight not so much.
> 
> You mentioned the NFL- back when I used to watch football Ricky Williams had to alter his weightlifting regiment to loose weight because he was too slow at tail back with all of the bulk.


You mean he ate too much


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

cachibatches said:


> I think people have already covered this but it depends on the kind of weightlifting you do. High reps is good, low reps/high weight not so much.
> 
> You mentioned the NFL- back when I used to watch football Ricky Williams had to alter his weightlifting regiment to loose weight because he was too slow at tail back with all of the bulk.


Absolute nonsense, low reps-high weight is what they should be doing. That way you get all the neuromuscular and performance gains without the associated hypertrophy, which as you say can often be detrimental to an athlete.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lounge Lizard said:


> No you don't and you weren't :lol:


Yes, I do, and I was, and go fuck yourself. :ibutt :yep

(respectfully :lol: )
--------------------

And FWIW, to those pointing out that weights can be used to increase the speed of a muscle group: Yes, of course, you can increase the speed of the ATP conversion process. Also the elasticity of the myosin fibers, and even the efficiency of lactic acid breakdown. This is also partly also what plyometrics is based on. - but that's NOT what Lounge Lizard was talking about so it's not what I was responding to. He said "strength workouts" which obviously refers to lifting heavy weights & "building muscle." And yes, that slows you down. It also puts more of a strain on your heart, seeing as it creates more blood vessels which the heart has to pump through, & that can have a small effect on stamina in a 10- round fight.

- but this isn't the place for detailed discussions on physiology.


----------



## RonnieHornschuh (Jun 7, 2013)

Next stop - LHW. I think he could make the weight.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

RonnieHornschuh said:


> Next stop - LHW. I think he could make the weight.


He shouldn't CW is good for him but he should only move down to LHW if he somehow cleaned out CW because it's a hell of a division maybe for single fights like a fight against Ward or Kovalev but I'm not sure if it would be a wise decision


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> He shouldn't CW is good for him but he should only move down to LHW if he somehow cleaned out CW because it's a hell of a division maybe for single fights like a fight against Ward or Kovalev but I'm not sure if it would be a wise decision


there's also a decent chance that Kovalev could move up, to fight HIM.

For instance, in his last fight (against White) Kovalev weighed-in at 174 3/4 lbs, and he looked significantly heavier during the fight. After Sergey cleans-out LHW, and scares BHop into retirement, what else will he have to do?


----------

